# Stream OBS output to Hyperion



## Paulchen-Panther (Mar 11, 2022)

Paulchen-Panther submitted a new resource:

Stream OBS output to Hyperion - OBS Studio output plugin for Hyperion.ng



> An OBS Studio plugin that provides output capabilities to a Hyperion.ng Server.
> The idea for this plugin originated from a Hyperion.ng fork of Murat Seker.
> 
> *Usage with hyperion-obs*
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

